# My back patio smells like Dog Pee



## PFLATS (Aug 1, 2007)

Recently my 3 year old lab has decided the best place for him to pee in the yard is right next to my grill and on the patio. I have taken a hose to it with some dish soap, but the smell still persists. I get nervous that my neighbors can smell it on real warm days, is there anything that I can buy at a store or a recipe that I can make at home that will get the stench out of the back patio? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Baking soda and white vinegar - Sprinkle the baking soda down first, add vinegar and let it fizzle, rinse down with vinegar again and let dry.

Sometimes Disco can't bring herself to go in the wet grass and on occasion has soiled my patio. This has worked every time. AND it keeps the flies away for a bit.


----------



## chucky (Mar 5, 2007)

you can try the urine gone, stuff they show on tv,


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I use a product called Sweet PDZ in areas the dogs pee but are close to the deck or gates we use often. You can get it at most horse supply stores. Just sprinkle on the area every so often. Even if it gets wet, it still works and is perfectly safe to use around animals. I got a ginormous bag at our local feed store for about $12.


----------



## PFLATS (Aug 1, 2007)

I will try the baking soda and vinigar tonight. Thanks.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> I use a product called Sweet PDZ in areas the dogs pee but are close to the deck or gates we use often. You can get it at most horse supply stores. Just sprinkle on the area every so often. Even if it gets wet, it still works and is perfectly safe to use around animals. I got a ginormous bag at our local feed store for about $12.


ooo. Never heard of that before. Thanks!


----------



## petsgalore (Jul 3, 2007)

Nature's Miracle or any other enzyme product will also work.Try the baking soda and vinegar solution first-it's cheaper.


----------



## Macky (Feb 12, 2007)

Benny goes on our deck sometimes. We live upstairs and have a deck off our living room. I rinse it with water and about once a week I spray any areas with Simple Green and use a scrubbing brush connected to the water hose. I have never been able to break his going on the deck (since I brought him home as a puppy). I don't have any problems with smell as long as I keep up with the cleaning using Simple Green. He usually goes when I walk him (of course I pick it up) but he won't go in our yard. 
Lovemygreys, Thanks! I will try the Sweet pdz on the ground under the deck. I'm sure I can find it here in Central Pennsylvania. There is a Farm/Tractor store right in our mall circle.


----------



## sally (Jul 4, 2007)

baking powder and vinegar hmm i'll have to try that one. 
i tend to clean my dogs decking poop area with a soap product and
this works ok for me.
although my little dalmatian lady does like to wee near the back door so she can get in first


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Baking soda and white vinegar - Sprinkle the baking soda down first, add vinegar and let it fizzle, rinse down with vinegar again and let dry.
> 
> Sometimes Disco can't bring herself to go in the wet grass and on occasion has soiled my patio. This has worked every time. AND it keeps the flies away for a bit.


 Thats what I use to use as well. There are also other products including Naturals miracle. The baking soda cleans off alot on the patio as well other than the odor..


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Macky said:


> Benny goes on our deck sometimes. We live upstairs and have a deck off our living room. I rinse it with water and about once a week I spray any areas with Simple Green and use a scrubbing brush connected to the water hose. I have never been able to break his going on the deck (since I brought him home as a puppy). I don't have any problems with smell as long as I keep up with the cleaning using Simple Green. He usually goes when I walk him (of course I pick it up) but he won't go in our yard.
> Lovemygreys, Thanks! I will try the Sweet pdz on the ground under the deck. I'm sure I can find it here in Central Pennsylvania. There is a Farm/Tractor store right in our mall circle.


Central PA eh? I'm in Selinsgrove.


----------



## heatherjo27 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have used bleach with great results, and have also used baking powder with white vinegar.


----------

